# CZ 75B - with DeCocker or Safety?



## ronmail65

I'd really like to get a CZ, but I'm a little confused on options.

First a couple of statements:
- I'm a left handed shooter, but I've had to adapt to a right handed world.
- I'd like to have the option to carry this gun (yes, I realize it's big and heavy -but I'm comfortable with that). 
- As a carry gun, I think I'd prefer to carry with one in the chamber in a de-cocked state -- first pull will be long.

Now the questions:
- 75B or 75BD? As far as I can tell, it's a question of whether I should have a safety or a de-cocker. Can't have both, right? What are the pro/cons of each and are there any fallicies to my statements above?
- 75 or 85? So, maybe I forget the de-cocker altogether and get the 85 for maximum left handed convenience. What do you think?

I've been unable to find a range or gun shop that can show me an 85 or a 75 with a de-cocker. So I can't see how they feel (these choices would be a mail order purchase).

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## VAMarine

If you want:



> - As a carry gun, I think I'd prefer to carry with one in the chamber in a de-cocked state -- first pull will be long.


You want the de-cocker function as without it you are reduced to lowering the hammer with a live cartridge in the chamber...true it can be done safely, but why risk it if you don't have to?


----------



## cclaxton

I own a Cz 75 Shadow and a Cz 2075 RAMI Polymer. If you are looking for Carry, you may also want to consider the Cz75 Compact. I can carry the 2075 but the 75 is just too big to carry for me. I use the 75 for competition and range shooting.

Now for the Decocker v Safety question:

Decocker advantages: Safer for newbies; If you want to carry with hammer-down, which is safer, this is a good option, but remember the DA mode is a heavy 8 pounds. 
Disadvantages: Has some affect on the trigger for SA mode...harder/costlier to do a trigger job, If carrying decocked, 8 pounds for first trigger pull.

Safety advantages: Load round and put safety and carry locked and loaded. Slightly better trigger. Easier to do a trigger job. You can still manually decock. 
Safety disadvantages: Less safe for newbies. If you carry loaded, you have to release the safety and then eject the round to unload. During that time, doesn't take much to pull the trigger accidentally. Less safe during a decocking operation, which you probably won't need to do if you don't compete. (eject round is the safest approach) Also, the CZ's have a pretty long hammer, and when fully cocked, it sticks out and doesn't go all the way to the beavertail like some 1911's. So, for carrying loaded and cocked, you will find that hammer digging into you, especially if you carry IWB holster...UNLESS you get a holster that goes up high enough to protect your skin from the hammer. You can also carry with the hammer manually decocked or partly cocked which eliminates this issue with the hammer protruding.

I carry a Cz 2075 RAMI Polymer with Safety-Only. So, I carry locked and partly cocked and I use a custom hard-plastic holster IWB. If you are going to carry, I recommend the Cz 75 Compact or 2075.

Also, for $160 you can get a new hammer/trigger job from CZ custom shop that will really improve the trigger...highly recommended. You may even be able to buy one from Cz Custom Shop (Ghost Products) and have them do the trigger job before shipping to you.

Also, check out the CZ forum where there is much more information and Cz experts at The Original CZ Forum - Index

You can find me there under the same user name.

Good Luck and Be Safe and Get Plenty of Training.


----------



## FNISHR

One of my favorite features on my P220 is a de-cocker. Not only am I a klutz, but I have also personally seen a mechanical safety fail. I just feel more comfortable with the de-cocker.


----------



## clockworkjon

I could be wrong, but I believe the BD is a safety AND decocker. So you can indeed have it both ways.


----------



## ronmail65

Thanks for the great feedback. With regard to my first question of 75B vs 75BD, the feedback is consistent seems consistent with my gut -- which is 75BD, the de-cocker.

Which, I guess means forget the 85B. I don't think there such a thing as an 85BD...


----------



## VAMarine

ronmail65 said:


> Thanks for the great feedback. With regard to my first question of 75B vs 75BD, the feedback is consistent seems consistent with my gut -- which is 75BD, the de-cocker.
> 
> Which, I guess means forget the 85B. I don't think there such a thing as an 85BD...


There was once (at least it's in the manual) but appear to have been discontinued.


----------



## recoilguy

The 75BD is the decocker version of the 75B. The 85 only comes with a saftey. The SP-01 Tactical is basically the 75B with an accesory rail and an apendexdrios decocker. It is heavy but if you are comfortable with that it is a good choice. Look at that gun........wait this is a warning......if you look at it you will want it. I own one and I love mine. I have put over 5,000 rounds through it this year. And Iplan to put about 2,000 more through it before the snow flies.

An CZ is a good gun!

RCG


----------



## Elias

Hi ronmail65,

I recently purchase a CZ 75B and am also left handed shooter as well and the CZ 75B is not an issue cause I got used to handle it with my right arm. Honestly I shoot better one handed with my right arm over left. The slide release,safety mechanism and mag release are not an issue when you get used to it (it actually builds motor skills for your right hand). 

As for the CZ 75BD..... the de cocker feature is great! I once dropped the hammer on my 75B and it discharged accidentally so if you get the B be very carefull if you decide to drop the hammer manually. The BD is much safer since you like to carry it de cocked.


----------



## ronmail65

Elias said:


> Hi ronmail65,
> 
> I recently purchase a CZ 75B and am also left handed shooter as well and the CZ 75B is not an issue cause I got used to handle it with my right arm. Honestly I shoot better one handed with my right arm over left. The slide release,safety mechanism and mag release are not an issue when you get used to it (it actually builds motor skills for your right hand).
> 
> As for the CZ 75BD..... the de cocker feature is great! I once dropped the hammer on my 75B and it discharged accidentally so if you get the B be very carefull if you decide to drop the hammer manually. The BD is much safer since you like to carry it de cocked.


Thanks for the feedback. I also have a 1911, ambi-safety but of course the slide release is on the "wrong side" for a lefty. But, like you, I've gotten used to it. My problem with the 1911 is that I hold the grip very high and sometimes I accidentally engage / re-engage the safety. The CZ will replace the 1911 (which is also a 9mm) as my main full size semi-auto.

I think I'm sold on the de-cocker. Probably the 75BD is best choice for me.


----------



## recoilguy

Good luck, I hope you will like your choice very much!!!!

RCG


----------



## Elias

The BD is much safer as a carry weapon(wish I thought of that before I got my B).The CZ 75 is full size and quite heavy with the all steel construction especially if you load it 16 rounds +1 chambered. It chews through most ammnly problem was I once fed it re loaded ammo and it kept jamming,They used cheap gun powder so the feeding ramp got so dirty the cartridge had a hard time to slide in the chamber,it took me about an hr to clean my gun!!!
Good ammo for defence is Remington 115 gr JHP(jacketed hollow point). 

Safe shooting!!!! you will enjoy this firearm


----------



## CZMAN

just say you would want the CZ 85


----------



## drcook

The BD drops the hammer to the halfcock notch. With a little practice, you can manually put the hammer on the same notch. I have both BD's and B's and have no issue at all putting it there. I practice with a snap cap. All you have to do is hold the hammer firmly with one hand, fully pull the trigger, then as soon as the hammer starts to move, release the trigger. This puts the firing pin block back in place and will safely allow you to easily put the hammer down.

As far as the manual safety on the B models, on one of the 2 that I have, the safety does not engage as positively as say a 1911. On the other (a matte stainless) the safety is the ambi-dextrous one, and engages detents on both sides of the frame and is much more positive.

One value a BD has, is for a LEO (or other) ;s duty firearm that belong to an agency that prohibits cocked-and-locked carry.


----------

